# Back from S.E.A.S?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi guys just got back from seas an was happy to see it's way bigger than when I last went and it was good fun with loads of great inverts and equipment, didn't pick up all I wanted but got a flat rock scorp and a chile Rose from TSS and then a salmon pink,OBT, a.genic and Chaco slings from metamorphosis.

So what dis you guys think and what did you pick up.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I was so gutted that I could not make it, have been looking forward to this all week, was there alot of mantids


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been sitting this afternoon waiting to hear what people have been picking up and hoping for some photo's - there's nowt like that up in the North East but I'm still looking forward to the reports!


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Alas I was on a course in Aldershot. As soon as I finished I programmed in the SatNav and it said I'd arrive at 17.02 so I just went home all glum :devil:


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

was a excellent show 
picked up 
2X M.robustoms
1x juvi B.Vagans
1x Nhandu sp. "Chapare"
2x B. emilia


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

2x P metallicas
2x T Blondi
1x T Apophysis

:2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Twas totally epic.

I thought I bought Michelle Geller, but when I got home and un-wrapped it, I realised it was Michael Scheller.

Its totally screwed my breeding plans for next year.

Apart from that, I got pokies, pokies pokies and some pokies.

Plus a pair of Thai yellow fringed, Haplo minax ( what a beast), some Lampro sp borneo black, a amale auratum for breeding, a female chaco for breeding.

And some pokies.

Nice to met you Rob Owen and Martin Lees and Kamike.

Nice to see you again Ally & F21 and VC!!!!! :2thumb:

And Mr & Mrs MickOH!!!!!!


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Oski1 said:


> I was so gutted that I could not make it, have been looking forward to this all week, was there alot of mantids



Yes there was a table or two of just mantis , metamorphosis had loads


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oski1 said:


> I was so gutted that I could not make it, have been looking forward to this all week, was there alot of mantids


There was more than I expected. I picked up some sphrodomantis lineola, Heirodula parviceps, Gongylus gongylodes, Rhombedera spp. and a cilnia humeralis. Plus some assassin bugs and my first tarantula.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I came back with more money than I went with having sold all my immanis and some other bits 
I did however come back with a Linothele megatheloides, a GBB, 2 P. miranda slings, some hissing roaches and some deaths head roaches.


----------



## A7X (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like a good day out. Shame they don't have anything like this here in the North West - As far as I am aware anyway.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wish I could have gone and topped up my mantis collection!


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Twas totally epic.
> 
> I thought I bought Michelle Geller, but when I got home and un-wrapped it, I realised it was Michael Scheller.


:lol2: thats funny!(not that you got a male,just the way you put it) :lol2:


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hope everyone had a good time today and thanks for all your support with our 2nd ever show. We think it was a huge success and will hopefully go on to being more and more in future years. 

Thanks guys. 

Alan


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*good show yet again*

well done to all who put this show together had a great day:cheers: and picked up the following 
sub adult P. Smithi female
4 P Nigricolor
adult b smithi female
3 P. smithi slings
1 P Nigricolor sub adult female
1 p Metaillica mm
1 MM T. Strmi
1 L.Violaceopes (thanks for the find Richard
5 _A. Geniculata_
_1 P Machla_
_lots of tubs /bark/earth blocks_


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I was supposed to be going and I have been very excited but I woke up today feeling like crap and couldn't go :devil: so gutted, kerry will you be going to kempton this year? It's been ages since I've had a good hugshake :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

mickoh said:


> well done to all who put this show together had a great day:cheers: and picked up the following
> sub adult P. Smithi female
> 4 P Nigricolor
> adult b smithi female
> ...


I think you should do another "guess the cost" thread :2thumb: and I've just realised you live like 20 minutes away from me :gasp:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

s.e.a.s was epic :lol2:

met a few peoples 

tom and poxicator, toms responce to me was ":censor:, did not expect you to be that huge" :lol2:

and poxicators epic singing at me lmao, "OBT it's easy with OBTs etc" :lol2:

^ that dude is a legend

i got a huntsman with a egg sac, 10000000s of lobster roaches and 6 mantids 

everyone else have a good time ??


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I took my GF and her 10 yr old daughter, and they're now officially part of the hobby as they each left with a T each! My GF got a A.geniculata and her daughter got a GBB. I left with 3 P.ornanta 

I thought the show was brilliant


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

So who thinks they got the best deal? what was it,& what did you pay for it?
should just add, it werent me as i never got to it but would love to have me face rubbed in it by those that did.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

It was brilliant! :2thumb: Congrats to the organisers -- they did a stunning job. Well organised, well laid out... :no1:
I picked up a praying mantis starter kit - I've never kept them before, so Delilah will be an interesting addition to my collection - a nice little Nhandu chromatus juvie and a pooter pot, and my brother started his collection with a Desert Hairy scorpion. Was also good to catch up with Poxicator 
If I'm going to be picky, I felt a little sorry for some of the stock on a couple of the stalls, but that was really my only whinge.
Had a great day!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

martin3 said:


> So who thinks they got the best deal? what was it,& what did you pay for it?
> should just add, it werent me as i never got to it but would love to have me face rubbed in it by those that did.


two tubs of roaches worth 15 quid each got them for 5 quid for the two


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Great show :2thumb: Much more spread out this year so I didn't have to fight to get to the tables!

I got there quite late this time and was amazed to see that HOS still had some stock after the vultures scooped it all up last year!

Unfortunately January has been a long skint month and I don't get paid until the 31st which is a bummer :censor: Otherwise I could have easily picked up HOS's remaining stock and some gorgeous T's to put in them!

I went there with the sole intention of picking up a adult female P.regalis for my MM to play with, but the only one I liked the look of was £65 from Peter Grabowich (sp??) thought that was a bit steep :whip:

So... popped over to Lee at TSS and picked up a lovely little commune of 5 P.regalis :2thumb: :flrt:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I had a great day, I spent most of the time talking and not doing much buying!!! Thank you to the organisers  Thank you to GarlicPickles hubby for doing the driving, and thank you to Lynda for mucking up the photo of me asleep on the way home!

I bought 2 imannis slings and a juv male P antinous to grow on for future breeding projects and

my deals of the day -

1 af & mm Rosie
6 chaco slings
6 P ruffie slings 

all paid for in homebred P striata slings.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

2nd ever invert show but first lime out looking for breeding stock., and acherly got what I was looking for plus a treat.

got nothing fancy only stick insects
I got
2 Sungaya inexspectate (breeding pair)
5 Lamponius guerini (was sold as 4 open the box at home and found 5, i not complaining LOL)
the the treat

breeding pair of Spinohirasea bengalensis, beautiful sticks fallen well in love with them. The guy on the stand said the female was ready to lay and when we got home I found an egg :2thumb:

taken a couple of pics will post in the pic section tomorra.

Sadly came home to find one of my T brueckneri look half dead, she currently in a small tube with a leaf under her. Sad thing is her mate is still riding on her back


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

my boyfriend got me 6 Indian Moon Moth Larvae, and i love them


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i won a mantis for a pound which i am happy about. is an unidentified species from malayisa so probaly heirodulia sp


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Sylvi

Thanks ever so much for the Striata slings, they are lovely. I was gutted I missed you :-(

Hope the lil Chacos are ok 

Hopefully meet you next time lol

Cheers

Alan




Sylvi said:


> I had a great day, I spent most of the time talking and not doing much buying!!! Thank you to the organisers  Thank you to GarlicPickles hubby for doing the driving, and thank you to Lynda for mucking up the photo of me asleep on the way home!
> 
> I bought 2 imannis slings and a juv male P antinous to grow on for future breeding projects and
> 
> ...


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Was brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrilliant, had a great day, fantastic to see old faces - not new ones though! Where were all you guys??!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Was brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrilliant, had a great day, fantastic to see old faces - not new ones though! Where were all you guys??!


I saw you, but didn't say anything, i was too busy being annoyed at polyped :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Biggys said:


> I saw you, but didn't say anything, i was too busy being annoyed at polyped :lol2:



Really? Have I missed something?

Tut tut, I didn't meet anyone new


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Really? Have I missed something?
> 
> Tut tut, I didn't meet anyone new


he had huntsmen spiders in with the big stirmis, i pointed this out and he got all :censor:tty with me :|


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Biggys said:


> he had huntsmen spiders in with the big stirmis, i pointed this out and he got all :censor:tty with me :|



Ahh yeah, I noticed that. Buy one get one free.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Ahh yeah, I noticed that. Buy one get one free.


yeah I spose :lol2:

just mentioned to him and he got all emotionally disturbed :gasp::lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Biggys said:


> yeah I spose :lol2:
> 
> just mentioned to him and he got all emotionally disturbed :gasp::lol2:


emotionally disturbed? :lol2:


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Bought 4 t's. tiger rump, orange baboon, p. regalis and a b. albiceps ( sp?)
Then i won the raffle...twice. got 3 slings. so ended up with 7 t's. was wearing a black jacket and blue scarf. anyone see me?


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep I saw you, I won 2 Boehmei's 

Hope you had a good day matey

Alan



JK3ITH °_• said:


> Bought 4 t's. tiger rump, orange baboon, p. regalis and a b. albiceps ( sp?)
> Then i won the raffle...twice. got 3 slings. so ended up with 7 t's. was wearing a black jacket and blue scarf. anyone see me?


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

So my first ever expo! That cherry got well and truly
Popped! Me and the other half had a BRILLIANT time, we came up on Saturday, stayed at the hotel and had dinner (if anyone else had dinner at the hotels restaurant they'd know it was delish!) and I came home with:

1 x Venezuelan sun tiger sling
1 x GBB Juvie
1 x Giant green pink toe adult (who when I got out the tub turned into
An absolute monster, she's HUGE)
1 x Versicolour sling

And the other half took home:

1 x curly hair sling
1 x GBB sling
1 x versicolour sling
1 x skeleton sling


All in all a very good weekend


----------



## The Reptile Studio (Sep 16, 2010)

Excellent day!

Me and SimonM sold loads and yet spent loads too. It was a fantastic day and cant wist for next year! Well done to the Invicta group for yet another great show! :flrt:

Shame I missed you herper147 - normally bump into you! Mantis are now my new found love! (sorry Simon)


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

martin3 said:


> So who thinks they got the best deal? what was it,& what did you pay for it?


3 P smithii slings for 45 quid.

I am sure there should have been a '1' in front of that!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Biggys said:


> just mentioned to him and he got all emotionally disturbed :gasp:


I'm not surprised.....especially after some low life turd stole an AF subfusca off his stand. :devil:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Another great show, well attended by traders and visitors. 
I think the layout worked better this time as ther were no bottlenecks and halls had a good mixture of species and equipment. 
Didn't intend to buy much but I did come away with 4 P. regalis slings and a large juvenile female regalis that I won in the raffle (you might have heard me). Plus more tubs and substrate and some salt and vinegar crickets!
For many of us at Invicta this is a great opportunity to meet old and new faces and introduce visitors to our hobby. The smiles and appreciation make the hard work worthwhile and that work is already starting for next years show. 
Here's a little video of the queue shortly after it opened, perhaps some of you are in it:
South East Arachnid Show 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Another great show, well attended by traders and visitors. 
I think the layout worked better this time as ther were no bottlenecks and halls had a good mixture of species and equipment. 
Didn't intend to buy much but I did come away with 4 P. regalis slings and a large juvenile female regalis that I won in the raffle (you might have heard me). Plus more tubs and substrate and some salt and vinegar crickets!
For many of us at Invicta this is a great opportunity to meet old and new faces and introduce visitors to our hobby. The smiles and appreciation make the hard work worthwhile and that work is already starting for next years show. 
Here's a little video of the queue shortly after it opened, perhaps some of you are in it:
South East Arachnid Show 2012 - YouTube


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I'm not surprised.....especially after some low life turd stole an AF subfusca off his stand. :devil:


He definitely needs more security, he can't deal with enquiries *and* watch his stock. I could have had that T stirmi and it's Huntsman at least twice. I picked it up to look at it and the crowd just pushed in front of me. Theft is a big problem at all the shows.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

splimmy said:


> Hi Sylvi
> 
> Thanks ever so much for the Striata slings, they are lovely. I was gutted I missed you :-(
> 
> ...


Hiya  The chacos are great! I rehoused them all last night and am so pleased with them. I'm glad you like the striata  I'll definitely look you up next time, there was sooooo many interesting people to talk to, I didn't get round everyone! I finally met Ray from Invicta? who lent us the mm imannis only to find he kept New Forest ponies and drove them..... quite a while later he nearly missed his bus!


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

What a great day!

Totally nakered now after getting up at 4am and not getting home till 9pm but it was well worth the time and 580 miles.

Great to meet some of the RFUKers on here Lucky Eddie, Micko, and others who I'm embarrassed to say I have forgotten the names of.

I came home with

P Smith sling
Selenobrachys phillippinus sling
Lampropelma Borneo Black sling
Epheboupus muurinus sling
Selonocosmia dichromata juvie (it's a bloody head case)
Chilobrachy huahini
Chilobrachy Sai Yok
Chilobrachy sp Penang AF
Chilobrachy fumosus AF

I have a thing for Chilobrachy lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's what I got from SEAS

P Smithi sling
Selenobrachys phillippinus sling
Lampropelma Borneo Black sling
Epheboupus muurinus sling
Chilobrachy Sai Yok

I'll take pics of the above when they are bigger

Selonocosmia dichromata juvie (it's a bloody head case)








Chilobrachy huahini
















Chilobrachy sp Penang AF
















Chilobrachy fumosus AF


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL the Penang looks pleased to see you


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I'm not surprised.....especially after some low life turd stole an AF subfusca off his stand. :devil:


That is so annoying I do swear this hobby attracts a few skanks I mean why steal a Spider why steal at all? 



Sounds like everyone had a good time so well done to all involved behind the scenes in this one.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> That is so annoying I do swear this hobby attracts a few skanks I mean why steal a Spider why steal at all?


Yep. The most annoying thing for me was that you couldn't have a proper deal with Peter because he was trying to re-coup his loss.

Just one useless twat ruins it for everyone.

SHAME ON YOU whoever you are.

I hope you catch DKS!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Yep. The most annoying thing for me was that you couldn't have a proper deal with Peter because he was trying to re-coup his loss.
> 
> Just one useless twat ruins it for everyone.
> 
> ...



Yeah it really ruins it for the genuine crowd, I don't have a lot of time for low life scum.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I had a great time, spoke to various people, got to meet Tyler (far too tall for his own good), am now very very broke and my collection is starting to look more like it used to now. I was going to buy a centipede but threats from the family prevented that.... *sigh*.

Bought:

Bothrirus dumayi (black masked scorpion) adult x1
Heterometrus laoticus (Vietnam black scorpion) adult x1
Heterometrus mysorensis (Mysore Forest scorpion) baby x1
Extatosoma tiaratum (​Macleay's Spectre) nymphs x7 B
Neohirasea maerens (Vietnamese prickly stick insects) nymphs x5 B
Trachyaretaon brueckneri (giant thorny sticks) sexed pair B
Pseudoproscopia latitostris (horsehead grasshoppers) sub-adults x3 B
Archachatina marginta albino (margie snails babies x 3 B
Achatina iredalei (snails) babies x 3 B
Anthia sexguttata (domino beetle) adults x3 ​Pachnoda marginata (sun beetles) L1 larvae x 20 B
Hercules beetle L1 larvae x1

Also picked up a Trinidad Chevron sling and a P. striata sling for BF, as well as a cork tube and a couple of bits of equipment. 


(B means planning on breeding)

 
​


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

An AWESOME day out was had by me 
saw a bunch of people off here and facebook etc.. got evils from some but who cares, that's petty, eh ? don't rise to it and all that

anyway, we were next to 2 ladies selling Poeci spiderlings who were great to talk to and i got to show them my scorpions 

I also met Tyler (Biggys) he's a good 8 foot tall..

Brachypelma smithi









Brachypelma vagans which my mum won and i promtly took lol









White spot assassin bug.. this thing is awesome.









Brachypelma albopilosum









Euathlus sp. "Red" female 









Theraphosa stirmi i think. i love it 









i also saw this beast









and this freak









and some other bits.. moving on.

plus harry gave me a mantis.. what a cool kid : victory:


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*What a show*

First for all those that didn't get to this show, you missed a true bug event, a magnificent venue that puts this show into the Rolls Royce class for UK shows, and as time goes on this show will only get better. A very well attended show both from the public and the traders with it becoming a who's who in the invert world as the day progressed, very impressive.
A big thank you to the organisers of this event as it ran very smoothly and the free tea and coffee for the traders was a superb idea, it was far too busy to get off of our tables (I never even managed to get into the second hall once the show opened!) and the Invicta crew kept working all day checking on everyone and making this a very high standard professional event.

Again a big thank you to all at Invicta 

Graham & Janice
metamorphosis


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> got evils from some but who cares, that's petty, eh ? don't rise to it and all that


 

Remember, the look of 

"I think I know you from the forum but don't want to make an idiot of my self by speaking encase it isn't you"


Looks just like an evil.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Metamorphosis said:


> First for all those that didn't get to this show, you missed a true bug event, a magnificent venue that puts this show into the Rolls Royce class for UK shows, and as time goes on this show will only get better. A very well attended show both from the public and the traders with it becoming a who's who in the invert world as the day progressed, very impressive.
> A big thank you to the organisers of this event as it ran very smoothly and the free tea and coffee for the traders was a superb idea, it was far too busy to get off of our tables (I never even managed to get into the second hall once the show opened!) and the Invicta crew kept working all day checking on everyone and making this a very high standard professional event.
> 
> Again a big thank you to all at Invicta
> ...


Thanks Graham, that's really nice to hear.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Nemesis027 said:


> Remember, the look of
> 
> "I think I know you from the forum but don't want to make an idiot of my self by speaking encase it isn't you"
> 
> ...


haha :lol2:


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*one of mine is on the run*

one of my three has gone on the run already mate lol:mf_dribble:


Lucky Eddie said:


> 3 P smithii slings for 45 quid.
> 
> I am sure there should have been a '1' in front of that!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

This show has a lot to answer for to be honest. I have been away from the hobby and forum for a while now. When I heard about this show I thought I'd take my girlfriend down to show her what I used to do, a harmless, innocent day out.

Now I have the bug back, in a big way. Now that my GF has embraced the hobby aswel, I can see myself at many shows in the next year, spending lots and lots of money!!!!

Its good to be back


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

What a great show, much better laid out then last years show, could move around easily and without to many trauma's, and it didnt seem so busy due to the extra hall being used. I dont really have any complaints/constructive criticisms, a great job by all the organisers.

I spoke to a couple of the sellers and they where a bit disappointed with their takings, Peter at Polyped especially, but he said he will go back next year. Matthew at custom aquaria said he had a really good show. Im looking forward to the next one.

I personally only got a couple ;

M. robostum 
A. minatrix

A. sp (fishing spider)
Heteropoda venatoria (i think)
Heteropoda davidbowie

Actually got three of my list, and could of easily brought a whole lot more!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nemesis027 said:


> Remember, the look of
> 
> "I think I know you from the forum but don't want to make an idiot of my self by speaking encase it isn't you"
> 
> ...


I do that a lot :lol2: I spoke to some guy in Sainsburys where we went for breakfast before the show opened, I called out "I'll see you later and give you your stuff mate!" thinking he was Allen Ward, but actually when Allen found me he was somebody different entirely :blush: I wonder what this other guy thought I was going to give him - some dodgy drug deal maybe?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I do that a lot :lol2: I spoke to some guy in Sainsburys where we went for breakfast before the show opened, I called out "I'll see you later and give you your stuff mate!" thinking he was Allen Ward, but actually when Allen found me he was somebody different entirely :blush: I wonder what this other guy thought I was going to give him - some dodgy drug deal maybe?


there were a few people who looked like allen to be fair :lol2:


----------



## robowen (Aug 14, 2010)

It was a wicked show. I'm glad I took limited funds or I would be in deep trouble with the OH. 

I got these from Olaf. 

2 x cyriopagopus spec. Sulawesi Black
2 x cyriopagopus spec. Sumatran Tiger
2 x megaphobema robustum

Thanks to the organisers, top event and nice to meet everyone!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> there were a few people who looked like allen to be fair :lol2:


They did look similar, and I'm sure I've seen the first guy at another show, he looked familiar.


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Had a great day at the show.Despite the long journey down from Manchester.Hopefully stopped some of the theiving B**tards getting away with Olaf and Michaels stock by helping out on their stall.met some top people like Lucky Eddie,Mickoh and Poxicator.and came home with quite a few spiders.haha.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Stuff got stolen?

I also saw a teacher from my school


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*good to meet you aswell mate*

was good to meet you to Martin thanks for the MM P metallica havent put him in with any of the ladys yet but will do this week:2thumb: will keep you posted all the best for now Mick


martin lees said:


> Had a great day at the show.Despite the long journey down from Manchester.Hopefully stopped some of the theiving B**tards getting away with Olaf and Michaels stock by helping out on their stall.met some top people like Lucky Eddie,Mickoh and Poxicator.and came home with quite a few spiders.haha.


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

No worries mate.hope he does the business for you.fingers crossed.Ive just re housed my 10P.Metallicas.another commune for the collection.:2thumb:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

martin lees said:


> .Ive just re housed my 10P.Metallicas.another commune for the collection.:2thumb:


:mf_dribble:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Good to meet you too Martin, I really want to hear how the metallica commune get along


----------



## martin lees (Jan 4, 2011)

Cheers Pete.Will keep you all posted.just got the 10 P.fasciata and 9 P.Smithi to put together now.and I ave a full house of pokie communes,with the obvious exception of P.Ornata.loads of fun at feeding time....


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds like a security team should be put in place for next years show


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

@ Poxicator. Are you the guy who was shouting and singing?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

JK3ITH °_• said:


> @ Poxicator. Are you the guy who was shouting and singing?



LOL yeah

I was helping Michael Scheller when Pete started singing, he turned and looked at me and without even looking round to see who the noise was coming from he said "ahh zat vill be Pete" shrugged and carried on like it was the norm :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL, well, you gotta keep ppl awake


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

mickoh said:


> one of my three has gone on the run already mate lol:mf_dribble:


I haven't unpacked mine yet!!!!!!!!!!

So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Michael Scheller has a good memory for faces and names, I was standing by his table talking and he handed me my order without me asking for it


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> Michael Scheller has a good memory for faces and names, I was standing by his table talking and he handed me my order without me asking for it


Did he still take your money??? 

I bumped into you at Pete's table.


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Couldnt go but had these picked up for me

Not great pics as just did a couple of quick shots as didnt want to disturb them too much.
firsoff


Heterothele gabonensis 1st instar 









T Blondi French Guyana young female









Monocentropus Balfouri Socotra blue baboon 2xjuves showing nice and blue from an angle

















P Fasciata 10 sling commune









P Metalica 5 sling commune

















Just counted them and all present the metallicas are all huddled together but the Fasciatas are all over the place, will throw some tiny crickets in later. Big thanks to Martin Lees for picking them up for me cheers.
will get better pics when they have settled in. Pete


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

:gasp: I didn't realise there were so many site members there! Will you all start wearing badges to the shows, or something? I was the woman in a white sweatshirt with a rattlesnake on it, and spider earrings...


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

I was there, didn't notice anyone but I don't really know what most people look like. I only got 5 T's, wish I could have got more but I have no money and my mum wouldn't have been happy about it. I got:
1 P.subfusca - juvi that I won in a competition
1 A.versicolor - SAF 
1 A.minatrix - grown on/juvi
1 P.ornata - sling
1 A.geniculata - juvi


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Rosiemum said:


> :gasp: I didn't realise there were so many site members there! Will you all start wearing badges to the shows, or something? I was the woman in a white sweatshirt with a rattlesnake on it, and spider earrings...



Agreed - I didn't recognise anyone


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Did he still take your money???
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped into you at Pete's table.


 

He did lol, but he knocked some off 


Did I? :gasp: which one was you? How rude of me not to say hello..... or did I? So many people.... so little time!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> He did lol, but he knocked some off
> 
> 
> Did I? :gasp: which one was you? How rude of me not to say hello..... or did I? So many people.... so little time!


I was talking to Pete when you come over to hug him ( You have no taste!)

I was the old bloke with the beard.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> I was talking to Pete when you come over to hug him ( You have no taste!)
> 
> I was the old bloke with the beard.


I'll look out for you next time then and save a hug for you


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> I'll look out for you next time then and save a hug for you


Bless...............it'll be worth going to the BTS for that!


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll definitely see you at the BTS then, I've already booked and paid for my hotel lol I'm going wether there is a show or not!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL Sylvi I was about to introduce you but I couldnt get the name Lucky Eddie out of my head, its not Eddie its .... its.... its... oh, you've gone


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> LOL Sylvi I was about to introduce you but I couldnt get the name Lucky Eddie out of my head, its not Eddie its .... its.... its... oh, you've gone


They say its the thought that counts!!!!!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> LOL Sylvi I was about to introduce you but I couldnt get the name Lucky Eddie out of my head, its not Eddie its .... its.... its... oh, you've gone





Lucky Eddie said:


> They say its the thought that counts!!!!!


I'm so gutted I missed this


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> I'm so gutted I missed this


There's always the BTS mate! :2thumb:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

It was a great show, a lot bigger than last time and a lot more inverts!
Here are some of my purchases


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Rosiemum said:


> :gasp: I didn't realise there were so many site members there! Will you all start wearing badges to the shows, or something? I was the woman in a white sweatshirt with a rattlesnake on it, and spider earrings...


iirc my mum commented on your ear rings


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw a few people that I have only ever seen in the 18+ section

I was like "oh so that's what you look like with clothes on" lol


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> There's always the BTS mate! :2thumb:


 
yeah I will be going this year, am looking for a good B&B that will take the dog cant be leaving him behind


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> yeah I will be going this year, am looking for a good B&B that will take the dog cant be leaving him behind


coffee and a natter after the opening rush?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> coffee and a natter after the opening rush?


 
hahaha you know it fella


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> iirc my mum commented on your ear rings


Ah, that was your mum, was it? I was so chuffed when she commented on them, because they're some of my favourites! : victory:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Rosiemum said:


> Ah, that was your mum, was it? I was so chuffed when she commented on them, because they're some of my favourites! : victory:


haha, they were pretty awesome :notworthy:


----------



## JK3ITH °_• (Aug 3, 2011)

Are Bugfest and BTS the same thing?
Any links?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

No, Bugfest is a small but growing event in the South West. BTS is the largest arachnid event in the calendar, held in Coseley, Birmingham


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> No, Bugfest is a small but growing event in the South West. BTS is the largest arachnid event in the calendar, held in Coseley, Birmingham


I wish I could get to bts  do you know of any good hotels or anything in the area?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

geckodelta said:


> I wish I could get to bts  do you know of any good hotels or anything in the area?


camping ?
i might camp..


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> camping ?
> i might camp..


In Birmingham.... good luck!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Kamike said:


> In Birmingham.... good luck!


Accommodation in Sutton Coldfield, West Midlands Guest House, Bed and Breakfast, B&B
this isn't far away and we've stayed there before, plus they have reindeer


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> camping ?
> i might camp..


ohh fancy taking me with you? :flrt::lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

geckodelta said:


> ohh fancy taking me with you? :flrt::lol2:


maybe:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> maybe:lol2:


I can make it worth your while :whistling2: with money :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

geckodelta said:


> I can make it worth your while :whistling2: with money :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol. :blush:

idk if i end up camping and finding how to get from there to the bts, you can come if you get there yourself.. i'd probably national express it : victory:


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

I came back with this:










Its a E Rufescens.
Not the best picture i know!


----------



## Michael Olsinia (Apr 13, 2010)

I picked up a few things that I had already reserved - some Cyriopagopus sp. Sulawesi, some P. metallica and some Neostenotarsus sp. Also impulse-bought a young Avicularia sp. amazonica, and a little Rhombodera sp. Thailand. Even manged to return home with money still in my pocket!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Michael Olsinia said:


> Even manged to return home with money still in my pocket!


you need help :lol2:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> yeah I will be going this year, am looking for a good B&B that will take the dog cant be leaving him behind


Travel Lodge take dogs, you have to pay for them though.


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

*seas*

Some good reviews then! I could only pop in for a teeny amount of time but couldn't resist a commune of 5 P.regalis from TSS, sucked me in! Jeez they are so cute, got them all set up and settled, feed tonight and they are sharing the booty... so sweet how they all climb over each over :flrt:

Just wish it was after my payday.... not just on the edge of me having to wait 6 weeks to get back to normal! January is a loooonnnggg shittty month  I'll save it up and put it aside for next year! :gasp:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm so gutted I missed this! My Father had to get married on THAT day! Never mind it was a nice wedding:flrt:

This would of been my first invert show and there are a few people on here that I would love to meet face to face. 

I will be at the BTS for sure. I'll wear a Ferret on my head!

Glad you all had fun :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

MrFerretman6 said:


> I'll wear a Ferret on my head!


No vertebrates allowed at the BTS. Its show rules.

Honest!


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucky Eddie said:


> No vertebrates allowed at the BTS. Its show rules.
> 
> Honest!


 :lol2: Its bad enough trying to keep them out of my T room. I love all of my animals and I would never put any of them in a dangerous position. Every body has their own rooms! Still, no amount of " if they bite you they kill you" will stop the Poley trying to have a look!

POKIE Vs POLEY taking your bets now!


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

MrFerretman6 said:


> POKIE Vs POLEY taking your bets now!


I vote Pokie.

I mean, its not a Mongoose is it!


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Double KO I think!


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> haha, they were pretty awesome :notworthy:


Why, thankyou! :2thumb:


----------

